# Bridging Wireless and Wires Interfaces

## wswartzendruber

I have a little embedded ARM box on its way in the mail and this bastard is going to have three interfaces:

1. eth0

2. eth1

3. wlan0

My goal is to make a router with WAN and LAN interfaces.  Can I just say that...

WAN is eth0

LAN is eth1 bridged with wlan0

...?

----------

## VinzC

Might be done but best is to check if it works. I've run into troubles bridging or aggregating wireless and wired interfaces on Gentoo machines and it's a matter of firmware. Do as if it were only wired interfaces. There's just a catch if you're using wpa_supplicant for there's a parameter -b that must be used when the controlling interface is bridged. Post here if you need more info.

----------

